
Vimb – Vim-Like Web Browser - provaz
http://fanglingsu.github.io/vimb/
======
wanda
Uzbl: [http://www.uzbl.org](http://www.uzbl.org)

surf: [http://surf.suckless.org](http://surf.suckless.org)

jumanji:
[https://pwmt.org/projects/jumanji](https://pwmt.org/projects/jumanji)

luakit: [https://mason-larobina.github.io/luakit](https://mason-
larobina.github.io/luakit)

vimium: [http://vimium.github.io](http://vimium.github.io)

cVim (active): [https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-
vim](https://github.com/1995eaton/chromium-vim)

pentadactyl (vimperator fork):
[http://5digits.org/pentadactyl](http://5digits.org/pentadactyl)

~~~
navait
pentadactyl seems to be dead these days(hasn't worked in the last several
Firefox releases), so for Firefox i moved back to vimperator.

[http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator](http://www.vimperator.org/vimperator)

~~~
rylee
It's just their build system and S3 setup that's broken. I make Pentadactyl
builds nightly for anyone who wants to use them, located here[0].

[0]: [https://www.rylee.me/~rylee/dactyl-
builds/](https://www.rylee.me/~rylee/dactyl-builds/)

------
elwell
If you're looking for just some great keybindings, and the ability to choose
links on a page with your keyboard, I suggest checking out Vimium for Chrome.
It changed my life.

~~~
therealdrag0
Thanks! I have a friend that raves about Vimperator for FireFox. But I use
Chrome and hadn't got to looking for an analog yet.

[0] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/vimperator](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/vimperator)

~~~
e12e
Please note that gp is correct in that "if you're only looking for..." \-- in
my opinion it doesn't hold a candle to vimperator. Partly because of extension
interaction differs between firefox and chrome, and partly... well the
"flavour" just feels different.

Vimperator's hinting-mode (press 'f' and start typing text in link to follow a
link, and/or type the number -- and while initially all links are enumerated,
when you type a few letters, only matching links remain highlighted) -- feels
_really_ odd at first, but then just feels great.

~~~
edoloughlin
I've been using vimperator for wow a while now.it's a real shame it can't hide
the address bar any more. It just sits there stealing real estate.

~~~
e12e
:set gui=none,tabs

[ed: that works for me, anyway]

[ed2: Just realized that I'm running Debian Jessie (testing) on this box, and
was running "stock" iceweasel. But upgrading to Aurora (38) the address bar
stays hidden (but there appear to be some other glitches -- that might be
because of a mish-mash of libraries between mostly stock Jessie and just
pulling in Aurora from mozilla.debian.net]

[ed3: definitely some gui glitches, so I don't recommend trying Aurora with
vimperator right now - but looks like the address bar shouldn't be a problem
either way.]

[ed4: with vimperator nightlies, things seem to work as they should with
iceweasel/firefox aurora]

------
slaction
I'm working on a new JS framework that using a heavily modified Vim to allow
you to write programs using only punch cards. But for it to work you have to
be wearing a t-shirt that's one size too small and a scarf. It's not even done
yet I'm already working a re-write in GO and Rust.

------
jboynyc
I just installed it. This might become my replacement for dwb, which sadly
seems to no longer be developed.

I also use Firefox with Vimperator and I've tried Vimium on Chrome, but both
are obviously tacked on.

~~~
hsitz
Tacked on, yes, but I'm not clear on what vimb does that Vimperator doesn't
do, or couldn't do, in Firefox. The integration of Vimperator is pretty damn
good.

~~~
dllthomas
Will vimperator currently accept commands over a socket?

------
dredmorbius
Just wanted to thank provaz for this. I was hoping my recent emacs-based
browser submission might turn up other similar projects.

------
Ideka
I see a lot of talk about Vimperator here.

Vimperator's pretty good, but you people really need to check out Pentadactyl.

~~~
recuter
I was using Pentadactyl about a year ago but I don't remember why it was
better than Vimperator.

A few days ago I switched back to Firefox and Pentadactyl wasn't available for
FF36. So I'm back to Vimperator + Tree Style Tab + Toolbar Autohide. Its a
terrific setup, can't recommend it enough.

~~~
rylee
Pentadactyl's ("5digits"?) build system is broken, and they haven't released a
stable version recently. I publish my own personal builds from the unmodified
source at this location[0], if you're interested.

[0] [https://www.rylee.me/~rylee/dactyl-
builds/](https://www.rylee.me/~rylee/dactyl-builds/)

~~~
e12e
Any highlights on how the two differ today? I seem to recall briefly using
pentadactyl as vimperator broke something, perhaps "it's all text!". I don't
understand how people can stand vimium - but that's probably because I've
grown used to vimperator more than anything else.

~~~
rylee
I've never used Vimperator. I do know that Pentadactyl is far, far better than
any solution I've ever used on Chrome because of how well integrated Firefox
extensions can be and how limited Chrome extensions are (can't run on Chrome
Store pages, can't run on builtin pages, can't run on file URLs, can't launch
external programs, etc).

------
changs
Anything similar for OS X?

~~~
wging
Have you tried this? It runs on some BSDs, so I expect there's a chance it'll
run on OS X too.

~~~
Argorak
GTK is the issue here. It's Mac OS X support is not stellar.

------
rieper
qutebrowser is my favourite now since it uses qtwebkit.
[https://github.com/The-Compiler/qutebrowser](https://github.com/The-
Compiler/qutebrowser)

------
dllthomas
Reading from a socket is exciting!

